# Possible recommended style?



## monokrome (May 9, 2009)

Sorry if any of this is off-topic... I'm new here.

I am (obviously) interested in learning more about martial arts. I've been interested in martial arts since I could walk (pretty much), but have been raised in a way that I could only learn by personal research (parents decided that I should not "practice violence" as a child).

Learning by myself can only move me so far. I am highly interested in learning more about pressure points, fluid movement, and nunchaku. I'm not completely interested in grappling, aside from knowing how to get out of a decent grapple.

Ultimately, I am interested in learning Ninjutsu - but think that it'd be better to start working with an art that does not emphasise the use of weapons. I am 6'5", weighing around 210lb.

Anyone got an idea of where I should start?

Thanks in advance for any recommendations. I appreciate your time for even reading this overly explained query...


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2009)

The first question is: What's available near you?


----------



## monokrome (May 9, 2009)

I'm not sure... I am in Salt Lake City, Utah. There's a lot available around here, but I don't know about the reputation.

There are ninjutsu trainers nearby, but I don't know how reputable they are...
( http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Cabin/9895/ )

I'm pretty sure that I can find most taught styles within 100 miles of here...


----------



## 7starmarc (May 9, 2009)

100 miles is a pretty wide range. The real question is how far are you practically willing to travel on a regular (3-5 days a week) basis for years on end?

Once you answer that question, you will have a better idea of your geographical limitations and therefore your choices available.

Find what is available first. You can do some pre-filtering (i.e. you don't seem interested in grappling, so BJJ and most MMA gyms are probably out), but after that, you really need to look at the available schools. Believe it or not, you will eliminate some styles you thought might be interesting once you meet the instructor available, look at the setup of the dojo, meet students in a given school, etc.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 9, 2009)

Hey Monokrome,

The link you presented is a Bujinkan school.

Bujinkan as with other X-kan are the closest thing you can get to Ninjutsu.

You will find a great varity in the Bujinkan with weapons and without weapons as well as find thing that will help you in your journey.

I do not believe Nunchaku is taught as it more of an Okinawan/Chinese weapon then a classic Japanese one however the Bujinkan does teach chains and Kusari gama.


----------



## monokrome (May 9, 2009)

7starmarc,
  I wouldn't mind travelling 100 miles 3 times week, assuming that I was gaining the proper knowledge out of it. That's why I brought up the 100 mile figure 

JadecloudAlchemist,
  Are you suggesting that the school that I linked to is pretty reputable? If so, that'd be perfect.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 10, 2009)

Hi,



monokrome said:


> Sorry if any of this is off-topic... I'm new here.
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> ...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 10, 2009)

Monokrome

The link you presented is a Bujinkan link the Bujinkan is reputable as authentic. The Gentleman's name is Bill Hartman. It says on the site that he has trained with Dale Seago who posts here. You can private message Dale who is a senior member in the Bujinkan on Martial Talk concerning your queries about Mr.Hartman.


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 10, 2009)

Don't neglect looking in to other martial arts as well.  Muay Thai is an amazing art.  =)


----------



## monokrome (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help everyone...

I wasn't neglecting other styles, DeadlyShins. I was considering a few


----------



## still learning (May 12, 2009)

Hello, Try JUDO?


----------



## Langenschwert (May 12, 2009)

monokrome said:


> (parents decided that I should not "practice violence" as a child).


 
Blech. Violence is important... it decides history more often than not.

Anywho, The X-kans are generally well-liked by their practicioners, and seem to fit a lot of your criteria.

Filipino martial arts are generally pretty cool too. I greatly enjoyed the Arnis de Mano I did as a kid. Filipino arts tend to have a lot of flow drills which you might enjoy. And of course, it never hurts to learn boxing to get those combos smooth and flowing.

It all comes down to what you want out of it. Try a bunch and see what vibes with you. It might turn out that you really like grappling or whatever else if you try it. Never hurts to try, anyway. Don't start shutting doors until you find what's right.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Blindside (May 12, 2009)

monokrome said:


> I'm pretty sure that I can find most taught styles within 100 miles of here...


 
You can, and many of them are tournament oriented karate/tkd/kenpo.  And stay the hell away from the United Studios of Self-Defense unless you are under 12 or actually interested in self-defense 

Most of instructors I would recommend fall in the MMA or the rough and ready self-defense oriented end of things, something that don't really overlap with "pressure points" and "nunchaku" very often.  They certainly aren't ninjutsu.  

But I'll recommend them anyway.
http://www.bernalesinstitute.com/
http://www.kravmagaslc.com/home.htm

I'd recommend my kali instructor there, but last I heard he wasn't taking students.


----------



## 7starmarc (May 13, 2009)

Blindside said:


> And stay the hell away from the United Studios of Self-Defense unless you are under 12 or actually interested in self-defense



Just curious, why the "unless you are under 12" qualification? Do they have a particularly good curriculum or methodology for that age group? Or do you just mean "not ready to get serious about a martial art"?

Also the "or actually interested in self defense" -- do they have some particularly good aspects for self defense in their curriculum?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 13, 2009)

monokrome said:


> Sorry if any of this is off-topic... I'm new here.
> 
> I am (obviously) interested in learning more about martial arts. I've been interested in martial arts since I could walk (pretty much), but have been raised in a way that I could only learn by personal research (parents decided that I should not "practice violence" as a child).
> 
> ...


Welcome to MT!  You are an inch taller and ten pounds heavier than I am.  

Here are a few observations.

Ninjutsu: the X-kans are the closest thing you will get to it and actually teach a range of arts in their curriculum.  Taijutsu, kenjutsu, and bojutsu are among the skill sets taught in these orgs.  Having said that, other 'ninja schools' may be very good and have what you are looking for.

Nunchucku: Okinawan karate is more likely to teach this and teach it authentically.  It would provide you with a solid, unarmed fighting style as well.

Style in general: You seem to want a stand up art and do not seem interested in groundwork.  Think less about the specific art and more about what you want to learn.  Then determine which arts offer you what you are after.  

For stand up fighting without a lot of groundwork and enough grappling to defend against a grappler, hapkido might be a very good bet.  Also, some hapkido schools will teach nunchucku, cane, sword, staff, and belt techniques.  

As I said earlier, karate, and there are many styles, might be a good bet as well.  Your height would make you exceptionally well suited to taekwondo.  There are several styles of kenpo which also may offer what you are looking for.

Someone earlier mentioned judo.  This takes you away from the whole idea of not a lot of groundwork, but judo is a very cool art and I would not rule it out.

First things first, look at what you have access to and determine the radius in which schools are located that you can realistically attend.

Best wishes!

Daniel


----------

